# Dream interpretations



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone

If any of you would like to post some of your dreams, I will be happy to offer my interpretation.
You can send them via PM if you prefer.

Crystal


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Ok, I will put it out there

I am sitting on a jetty fishing, I am catching many fish, big fish.
When I eventually land them, they all seem different, as in different species, smaller than they were when I caught them, and when I try to take the hook, out it keeps stinging me.
I then ask the person who is standing next to me if he has any pliers to help me remove the hooks, the person is unfamiliar to me.

I am OK with you posting your interpretation on site.

Thanks 3098


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello 3098

This one is pretty easy.
sitting on a jetty suggests you are not feeling grounded right now.
You say the fish are big, but then seem smaller and different species when you land them.
It means you are still perceiving certain parts of your life through the eyes of a child, that's why they seem bigger, but you are starting to realize that what seemed to be a big issue when you were a child, really isn't that big at all.
the person standing next to you is the person you have asked to help you, Maybe a friend, or a therapist, they are helping you see things for what they really are.
You say they are unfamiliar to you, this suggests that you may not fully trust them yet.

Hoped this helped
Crystal


----------



## Martinelv (Aug 10, 2004)

Hmmm. Hmmm. And hmmmmmmmm again.

I don't buy this dream 'interpretation' stuff. I mean - everyone has dreams about their teeth falling out, or flying, or falling off a building, or whatever, and it's 'interpreted' as...whatever. Usually - if your teeth fall out, you are worried about money. If you're flying - it's because you need to 'escape' your current situation. If you're falling off a building it's because......you fancy your brothers mothers uncle...etc.

Dreams are just a mish-mash of the days/weeks event, churned up with your worries, fears, ambitions, into a whirling mass of nonsense. They don't 'mean' anything.

The content of my dreams varies wildly. One day I can have spectacularly vivid ones, the next day dreams so boring I wake up. For instance - I once had a dream about eating my brains out of my skull. I was holding half of my skull in my hand, and scooping out my brains - it was yellow if I remember correctly, and tasted of scrambled eggs with pepper corns. The next day I had a dream about a horse. That's it. Just a horse, standing in the field. And last night I had a dream, over and over, about waiting at the train station. Jesus, I do that every day anyway, so why do I have to dream about it as well. Sigh.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Crystal

Its funny, the last time I went fishing I was a kid.

Cheers 3098


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Whoa, that was swift Crystal!

I interpreted it similarly but didn't get the therapist bit. My interpretation was that the fish were women, that he thought they were all the same, all great until he caught them. Then on catching them, they're dissappointingly small, as he learns of their flaws, and not all the same. Taking the hook out. That could be a sexual thing. But I thought it just meant it was painful to put the fish back, to end numerous short affairs. In conjunction with Crystals interpretation, I would say this could imply you are getting over an immature attitude to women, realising they are not objects and that even short attachments end in some pain, not only for the fish but for you.
----

I have a dream that needs interpreting:

When I was 14 I had a dream about my best-friend who I had always suspected was gay. In the dream, we had sex and his penis was a snake. It was unpleasant and painful.

Err that was too short, I need to think of more dreams!

A man shows me a picture of his girlfriend. For some reason she is dressed in something racy and in spite of her being very overweight, she looks remarkably flirtation and sexy. I have to go round to their house, believe it or not something to do with business, and she isn't attractive to me in the flesh. I want to approach her, out of obligation, but her layers of fat prevent me through aversion. I leave to go and get something to eat with some people, feeling it was wrong of me even try to approach a woman, to even consider it. The woman was empty to me, depressed and unfulfilled, not an attractive prospect emotionally or physically - so why did I try and do it out of obligation to the other woman? At the cafe, I ask for chicken, and they show me a massive cutlet of high-quality meat, and I think that is exactly what I want! Please can I have that massive burger with the organic unprocessed meat! Then I they realise there is a grey patch on the bun, and it is a small tumour of brain-cells. Weird.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Miss_Starling

I feel there is a part of yourself you dislike or feel others will dislike, but you keep it buried, you are still trying to understand it.
I also think it shows itself from time to time and there are certain aspects of it that you do like, but maybe feel a little guilty for doing so.
I think you spend a lot of time looking for information on it, every now and then you might find something that you think will explain everything, but it just turns out to be another anticlimax.
You say you want to approach her, out of obligation.
That would suggest that you really want to integrate this part of yourself you seem to dislike into your personality, but you are disgusted by it. You feel you have a obligation to yourself.
I suggest that its you who feels empty, depressed and unfulfilled

I think you are becoming inpatient, you are looking for instant gratification and need an answer now, but when you ask for it, you are told something else, something you know in your gut is not true, you accept it for a while, but then eventually realize its not right.

Crystal xx


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

Dreams, much like waking reality, speaks to us in metaphors and archetypes. All of the images definately mean something, though many of them are highly personal.

I'm interested to send you a dream but I might PM it instead.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear Crystal, 
I don't know how you interpreted that from what I wrote above, but it is true. I have been thinking about that quite a lot in the last day actually. My dissociation has it's root in the fact that when I am myself, although I can think clearly and feel stable, I am empty. This emptiness doesn't make me an attractive prospect for other people and is not enjoyable to myself either. It is true to say that, in my true identity I do not enjoy life. When I am my true self, I feel alienated.

In the last day I have been working on this a bit, please read my diary thread in the Talk Therapy session to find out more about that.

Oh, and just to add to your interpretation, I have to confess to big penis envy issues. It has been coming out a lot in my poetry. Everytime I like a man I secretly hate him because I envy his "potency", in life and in general. I am attracted to women occasionally, but it is purely sexual and disturbs me that in my fantasies I want to take the male role. Perhaps I should be ashamed of that I don't know...but I believe it is based on something more psychologically complex. The thought of actually being with a woman doesn't mean anything to me. I am afterall a woman; I long to be lovingly owned and well-kept.


----------



## g-funk (Aug 20, 2004)

I dreamt that we were rearranging the furniture in our house, except it wasn't our house, it was just one my mind made up.

My most regular dream is that I am faced with all my exes and husband, and can't remember which one I'm currently with.

Go for it!


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear g-funk

I will start with the second one, well, most of us are attracted to a certain type of person, or at least certain aspects of their personality.
I think the confusion stems from that, I get the feeling you sometimes wish you could take a piece of each of them, and not necessarily just the good parts  and put them all together to create the perfect partner so to speak, this might not be a conscious thought, remember after all, our dreams are unconscious thoughts.

I think the first one ties in with the second, you may feel, unconsciously that your current partner is to similar on some level to others, and by rearranging furniture, it is your attempt to create something unique.
Like you said its not your house, well I suggest it doesn't feel like your house. ( yet )
But, its the house you long for, or possibly an emotional state you want, 
You have to keep in mind that a house and its contents can represent your emotional state. That is why some people obsess about keeping everything in order in their house, it gives the impression, emotionally everything is in order.

This also could mean there are certain parts of your partners personality that you are not quite comfortable with yet.

Crystal xx


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Another dream, long winded.
---

At a University not my own. Standing around with a group of people while a stage is being set up. Mean to speak to one of the boys but there are so many distractions and people that apart from the odd word, a conversation never starts. He and this girl point to some insects and say they are them. I wonder how they can think without a brain. I consider how much more complex the human brain is and therefore how much more remarkable people are, but even then whether some talents transcend the body. Anyway, I find the insects repulsive as they have fairly big wings for flies...they remind me of butterflies (I have a phobia of butterflies which is related to feelings of abandonment).

Where the band were meant to play there is a hole in the ground, an entrance to a building. I go down and there are many dark empty rooms - they are student accomadation but the rooms I walk in are unoccupied. I walk towards a panoramic window at the end of the room, it looks onto a green courtyard surrounded on all sides by similarly large windows which I cannot see into. Walking from room to room I overhear some boys in a window overhead planning to throw missiles into the rooms below - the window is open. I try to locate the boys rooms so I can tell on them, but there are so many windows I know it would be impossible to remember and recall to another person. Also, I fear they would see me if I walked closer to the window and I do not want to make myself the object of attack.

At this point, the large, low-ceiling room I am in become infiltrated with hundreds of "green", "alternative", "intelligent" people, innocent victims. A battle has begun. The naught immature boys from above have blocked us in because we are "good" and they are selfish, arrogant, public school educated "toffs". In the battle, we spill on the courtyard green. The enemies don't appear to attack me directly, but I notice some people have been drugged and made unconscious, lying on the ground. I shake hands with the ring leader and he jokes about me holding his hand for longer. Again later, we shake hands again, and again he jokes about me holding his hand for longer and laughs almost to_ make sure_ I realise that he is in fact trying to drug me with something in his hand. He admits it and laughs it off with no guilt or shame. The people on the ground are being helped, so I decide to go instead to the entrance/exit to try and get rid of the blocks. It turns out there are surprisingly little blocks, I wonder how the boyds influenced the people to come down. There are only a small number of enemies and many, many victims.

The entrance is open, if a bit small. I notice a white cable running into the place, so I get some scissors and intend to cut it. Another girl has had the same idea and is also venturing down into the room with some scissors. The scissors are impossible to hide, they don't fit in my pocket. I worry that the boys will see me holding them and then attack me more seriously, so in the end I don't go down.

As I turn back, and walk up the stairs, the good people appear from below. As far as they are conscerned, I was the most influencial person in the resistance, and it was my defiance that has motivated and saved them. I feel that they are wrong, I could have done more and couldn't possibly occupy the title of "leader" as I am nobody inside.

Earlier, on the green in the heat of battle, I had said to the boys that this was no way to do politics. Out on top, they admit they went the wrong way about it but deny it would have caused harm. For some reason, I say "if my nanny had have been down there she might have had a heart attack, and if my mum was stuck down there, who would have know what would might have happened".

It is apparent that the group of boys premeditated the attack and recruited people on the premise that it would be a bit of fun to aggress me. I am disgusted by this.

Not forgetting the boy from the start, he is now unwell having lost his mental gifts and with his mind in a mess. He feels he has no future as a result of suffering this childish attack, and although he speaks beautifully and is still special, he wanders off to continue the rest of his life in a shelter. I wonder how his self-esteem got so low and why his parents couldn't at least pay for him to stay at a better place in the immediate future. I watch him wander off, with an image of his new home in my mind. It is a robust, stone building in the heart of an old English city. The builing shines in the winter scene but it is a lonely place.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Miss_Starling,

As I said in my PM this is a very fascinating dream.
First of all I think that the boy is you and that you spend to much of your time thinking, I think Starting, or rather remaining attentive in a conversation is hard for you, because even the things that other people say cue in thoughts related to other issues, it must be very draining.
I would say that you are not overly interested in people, but rather how they interact with one another.
You have created a world for yourself to escape to, but it is becoming lonely.
I get the feeling you hide parts of yourself, it keeps coming up, you feel you will be ridiculed, or rather unconsciously, fear ridicule.
I think you have been the victim lot of passive aggressiveness. 
The world you have created is closing in on you, its threatening to engulf you, and it is spiraling out of control.
You don't seem to have any clear boundaries.
I feel that there is someone that is trying to tell you that you are someone you know you are not.
You have a lot of issues with your mother and you want so badly to sever your ties with her and you feel there is someone else who is being held back by your mother also.
Part of you is fighting this separation, but another part of you is starting to realize that some of those old issues really aren't that big after all, now you look at them again through the eyes of an adult, not all, just some.
In some ways the building represents your mother, many dark and empty rooms.
There is nothing more you could have done for your mother when you were a kid, her emotional emptiness came from somewhere else not from you, in fact it was her modeling that has made it hard for you to express your emotions.
Every family has a scape goat and I get the feeling it is you in your family.
Your mother didn't give you any affirmation did she, I don't think she knew how ? 
Yes, the boy at the start, I still think that he is you and you sometimes wonder if you had lived somewhere else things might have been different, but you know that no matter where you lived your mother would have still been the same.
I think she does care about you but just does not know how to show you, you have to remember that she will feel your resistance to her.

I CARE ABOUT YOU, YOU ARE ONE OF THE SPECIAL ONES.
Don't change for anyone, just be true to your self, I feel when we try to be someone else, we lose our sense of self!

Crystal xxx 

PS: Sorry about the delay, I tried to post yesterday but could only open the home page.
Take care.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Hello Crystal,

SHIT!!!, you don't pull any punches do you!
You just say it how you see it.

Jamie :shock:


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I am very impressed Crystal. Since you reply is written so simply I get the impression you find interpreting these things very easy. It's very helpful.

On the subject of passive aggression, it is very true that I am a victim of that. People perceive me as serious, no matter how much I laugh, no matter how much I avoid deeper conversation. It is a label I cannot hide from, and for some reason I am deliberately "wound up" by people on a daily basis, something incidentally I would never do to other people.

I have been the scape-goat and target of being "wound-up" since I was a kid. When I was out on the street people would steal my hairband - it happened everytime I went out of the house, but most symbolically, I was a victim of it in 6th form (16-18yrs old) and my aggressors were a large group of boys. They liked to joke that I "used" carrots, quite humiliating and annoying to have people say that about you in a computer room! And this summer, there have been about 3 boys at work who deliberately set out to wind me up. One of them was quite persistant, it was his only way of communicating with me. And for some reason, because I am always lost in the importance of every little thing (as you say) I always take the bait and do not realise I am being wound up till it is too late, then I feel really defeated by manipulation. When it comes to being wound up, or any attack, I don't get angry for a while, but when I snap I snap. It doesn't happen very often but when it does, boy.

Then there was Halls of Residence.There was one boy in particular who aggressed me. He is the biggest tosser I have ever met; at the end of the year, he sneaked in my room and pinched an artistic photo of mine. When I eventually got it back, he had screwed it up. And then he and his friend threw eggs on my floor.

It really is always me.

Taking things too seriously is obviously my weakness. I am not a very agressive person either - people always assume I am a religious, animal protecting vegetarian with an interest in herbs. Actually I am non of those particularly, but apparently I "ooze vegetarianism".

My lack of boundaries (a very big problem in my life) means they know they will be forgiven...once when a man tried to rape me I wasn't that perturbed just thought he was being silly...didn't even occur to me to press charges. My lack of boundaries must be apparent to people, and would explain why I am systematically hit on by people who want sex who won't take no for an answer. God, that's happened twice in the last month, both times left me in fear of my personal safety. A man who had otherwise been nice and friendly grabbed by wrist and wouldn't let me leave his car. He said that i was only saying no to him because young women always say no. I have a history of being persuaded by people to have sex...I always wondered what it was about me that made them think they could even ask me.

Lastly, I think people want to knock me down because I take quite an elevated view, not concerned with the facts but by how things work.

When it comes to women...I have very few female friends. There is a division between other women and me. I seem to bring out the green-eyed-monsters in them even when they are objectively far superior. Power-hungry women will try and compete with me, those women who are more laid back just don't understand me, we live on different planets. I have had to fight for everything in life whereas they've had everything on a plate. And they are sweet but I honestly wouldn't have anything to talk about with them!

I really am the worrior princess without her shield.

I won't bore you with more recollections but believe me, everywhere I go there is a power struggle. People want to bring my down. Bosses single me out and do not let me have training.

God, the second from last boss was the worst - he is the only person I hate on this earth, and he took JOY in manipulating me. My suffering made him happy, and when I find myself with people like that I just don't know what to do. It isn't something I understand. Although there must be something wrong with me to get this treatment...I am not a crual person myself. That is soooooooooo true. I can't remember ever winding someone up deliberately. I have only ever made eyes behind someone's back once in a public situation. It has always amazed me that I should be consistantly singled out and attacked when since a child I have always sought to be good/kind. I have done some really bad things but usually in desperation - I can't say I have ever taken joy in another persons pain, unless they looked really sweet and I wanted to mother them. 

Apart from all of this I am so not a paranoid person. No matter how many times I am fooled I still don't understand that people might wish ill against me.

I know I'm painting myself like an angel but it is true.

I am highly deficient though. My division from other people has meant that my empathy was not of the deepest kind. Afterall I couldn't understand why people treated me they way they did, therefore how could I think of myself as being like them? I could superficially see a lot of information in people's faces and tone of voice, but could not see there was a _PERSON_ like me behind there.

Recently taking this leap of faith has been extremely life-giving to me. It requires self-reminding, but when I am aware of there being living beings around me, I feel amazing. Something clicks and I don't feel alone anymore. I could stand at the North Pole and feel full of the joy of not being alone. It's an act of faith.

Really must remind myself of that more...


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Miss_Starling,

You know why people continually try and pull you down, its because you make them feel inferior, you intimidate them with your individualizam.
DONT, let them pull you down to their level.
As I said you are one of the special ones.

Crystal xxx


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

You are so sweet. Where's the smiley for a painfully sentimental face.

I think anyone reading my post would think, "well this girl obviously annoys people, so she deserves everything she gets".

The nasty things that people have done have been done with such confidence in my deserving to be treated that way. If people didn't think I deserved it then why would they do it. To be honest I just long to be a person that is appreciated. You know, throughout university I have been asked out to social events on very few occasions. People would not speak to me, quite often. And if they did speak to me - the people that seemed to "get" me were usually religious or abused - they would still not choose for me to be their friend. All the while, I longed for honest relationships with people, absolutely LONGED for a communion with other people.

You know, without being arrogant, I always felt that this thing that is different about me, whatever it is, was a good thing. I felt that it was just very misunderstood by other people. Again attitudes like this are usually met with defensiveness. People hate to hear one say they believe they are "special". To be frank, it just seem rediculous from the outiside. I don't look great, have a bad memory, am not popular...where is this "speacialness". Actually, there have been a number of occasions in my life where people have stopped and looked at me in a puzzled way and said, "you are very creative", or "your are x". But the concept onto which they try to grasp seems to elude them. I've been called "weird" and "strange" quite a few times and that was always particularly hurtful. But there have been a good few times as well when people have looked right in, out of curiousity, and have given me the impression that they were trying to say "there is something different about you...but I just can't work out what it is".

No doubt Freud or whoever would say I was deluded in thinking I was different. I have certainly explored the possibility that it is just a delusion. But in the end, once I have looked at the facts, it's seems undeniable that there is something different.

The only thing I regret is that, whatever it is, it doesn't bring me health, success, riches or popularity. It does attract men though 

I have to say, I am turned onto the idea that whoever my ideal man is, he'd have to be very tall. My last boyfriend, who was a very internally beautiful person, could be a man to me in many ways - the perfect gentleman - but ultimately he couldn't rule my mind or give my life direction. In some respect, I was ahead of him and I was resultantly held back. I think our relationship lasted long enough for me to feel loved. I would really love to know what the purpose of the relationship was for him, spiritually I mean. Gosh, no woman could wish for a more loving man, but he couldn't provide me with some things and that created a lot of friction. Another big problem was that, when I asked him to do something, to work with me to make things better, he wouldn't co-operate. I understand that he felt he was being bossed around, but I believe he developed this attitude after years of being abused by his father, who treated he and his family as farm-slaves.

I feeling quite sad now as I write this. There is a futility about this spiritual journey. I feel I have a limited amount of time impinged on by physical things I must do. Otherwise I would very much like the other side of my life to take precident.

Most of all I must have children. That of course could be the next part of my spritual journey...it feels that way. But life isn't being so kind. I feel constantly restrained by the limitations of the external world. It is as though I feel my genuine nature is not physical because these limitations don't seem "right" to me. It's always been that way, the physical world brings much sadness.

Hmm, now I feel all of my cards are on the table. It has been good to express myself but what has been left for myself?

It is like going back to square one. I knew all along I was worth something, then I went through a long stage of feeling valueless, then re-discovered I am worth something. Funnily enough, the cycle is so futile it makes me feel worthless!


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

......


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear I'm_still,

Thankyou...I have spent some of my time this morning mulling this post over. It isn't very nice to talk about this thing, but I just want people to understand that I can't help it, it isn't something I ever chose to be. Any sane person would choose to fit in and have material success. The difference with me is that I can never fit in, apart from in a one to one relationship, and even if I have material success I never feel I own anything. It isn't a pleasant state of affairs in many ways as it has caused me to look about me my whole life and thing, "why does he/she act like that, what makes them think it is okay to be so selfish, it seems to come naturally to them" and then feel a sense of loss that I don't have that instinct. It is an emptiness. But I have to say, before dissociation, I had peace of mind. Although I didn't look like I was enjoying myself to anybody else, I did have some enjoyment in being me. The dissociation has been a mixed blessing. It was a relief because I thought I could then attempt to pursue a life more similar to other people, but has only been the start of much confusion...it hasn't helped me to succeed in anyway. The only thing it has really made me sure of is that life is a very flexible thing...I can go anywhere and enjoy things in many different ways. But all that is rather unnatural eh.

Was it Crystal who said above that trying to be someone else means going further from yourself? I mean, it is true that not standing by yourself results in massive loss.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

:!:


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Cam,

Please, do not worry Cam, you are not a bad person, I feel that's what you are worried about.
Your dream means there are parts of your mothers personality you do not like.
You had this dream because you see the same traits in yourself, the very traits that hurt you when you were a child.
You thought be simulating the death of your mother, you would kill off parts of yourself, the parts you associate with pain.
Take those experiences and learn by them, and you will avoid making the same mistakes.
You want to break the cycle, you recognize it, this is a very positive step.

And don't worry about your kids, I'm sure you will be a great dad :wink:

Crystal xx


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Crystal, have you got a dream I could attempt to interpret?

Also, do you read psychology at all? I was reading a post by Janine Baker on the Mental Health Forum about ego structure....and I know I am always one to find conditions and say "that's it! that's what must be wrong with me", buuuuut, I think this might have some truth in it.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtop ... sc&start=0

It wouldn't surprise me in the slightest if I had a borderline structure as th thing that seems to characterise me is that I have always lacked the solid sense of ego that I sense other people have.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Miss_Starling,

I would be happy to post a dream I had recently, I think it would be interesting to hear someone else's interpretation.
I do not believe we can accurately interpret our own dreams.

Well the dream starts with me standing next to a road, I am with about 8 or 9 other people, I am not familiar with any of them.
In the distance I see a truck approaching, when the truck gets very close to us, A hurdle appears across the road, it is about 2 and a half meters high and the truck driver is going to attempt jumping the truck over it.
When he arrives at the hurdle he stops and starts to back the truck up for another go, as he feels he did not have enough speed on his first attempt.

When he arrives at the hurdle for a second time, the truck sprouts wings and lifts off the ground, but the rear wheels of the truck get caught on the hurdle and the truck comes crashing down in a big fire ball, we all rush for cover, and I find myself behind a tree with a net in front of it, its then I think, lucky I put that net up.

No one gets hurt except the truck driver, so I race over to see what I can do to help, he has an arm missing, when I speak to him he just looks up and says, don't worry, I'm just a little smaller now.

I ask him why he thinks he did not make it over the hurdle, he says, well normally I would have, but I had four people in the back, and that made the truck just that little bit heavier.
The end.

You asked me if I read psychology at all.
Yes I have, quite a lot actually :wink:

I look forward to your thoughts.

PS: I hope you don't think I have been to pointed with my Interpretations.

Crystal xxx


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I don't think you have been too pointed. You do provide very definite interpretations...and that is surprising because dream interpretation is considered a very fluffy ambiguous art. I have to say you have been spot on most of the time. In your interpretation there were only a couple of points which I didn't find true. All things considered, 2 points wrong out of 20 is a remarkable success rate. I mean, I reckon people would get a couple of things wrong when describing the facts of their friends life which would be considered a more straight forward task than this.

Ha...actually I have just realised that one of the points I thought you got wrong, you were actually right about. It was about wondering how things would have been had I have lived in another place. I haven't ever thought of being raised elsewhere...but I do of course think I went to the wrong University for me. It is not a very cultured place and I feel that as a tremendous loss.

I'll have to think about your dream because it is quite complicated.


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey Crystal,

Thanks for looking through my dream.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello Cam,

You asked me, "How did you know I had kids?"
I didn't, I was just surmising, you wouldn't have been worried about those traits if you didn't have kids, that's all.
And even then I had to surmise that it was those traits that hurt you when you were a child, the reason I came to that conclusion was its your mother you see the traits in, you could have picked anyone else, a lot of people would have those same traits.

Hope you have a great new years.

Crystal xx


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Miss_Starling

I am glad to hear my interpretations haven't been to abrasive for you.
Much like yourself, I tend to say it how I see it.

I hope you have a great new years, and I hope the new year brings you everything you wish for.

Crystal xxx


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

crystal said:


> Well the dream starts with me standing next to a road, I am with about 8 or 9 other people, I am not familiar with any of them.
> In the distance I see a truck approaching, when the truck gets very close to us, A hurdle appears across the road, it is about 2 and a half meters high and the truck driver is going to attempt jumping the truck over it.
> When he arrives at the hurdle he stops and starts to back the truck up for another go, as he feels he did not have enough speed on his first attempt.
> 
> ...


You are standing by the road. I presume you are waiting to be picked up ie single and waiting for a man to come along and take you on a journey. You acknowledge there are plenty of people you could get closer to, but none of them really stand out to you.

Then one man stands out in the distance. He is coming your way, but like a truck, you regard him as simple, practical, and a bit clumsy.

It is clear when he gets close it isn't going to work, but he thinks he will give it another try anyway. The barrier is 2.5 metres because that height is higher than a person, and some aspects of you are higher than your physical being. But even though he tries to be an angel he can't keep it up.

He doesn't get over the barrier because the backward parts of him let him down.

You hide behind a tree and a net. The tree represents you fertility ie your body. You didn't give yourself to him physically and you are glad you made that decision now. The net is your emotional protection. But from the outside, hiding behind a net might have made you look provocative.

Almost through pity, you go over to help him. He has lost an arm because you meant something to him and he feels a bit inadequate for not meeting your standards. You care about him in a purely human way and do not ridicule him. Still you feel you've been a bystander in this situation and do not take responsibility for what he has done.

The people in the back are those who depend on him. This situation has reminded him of their importance and realises he may have been a bit selfish by putting a woman above them. He can't break from his responsibilities no matter how much he tries.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Miss_Starling,

That is a very interesting interpretation, seems you have a flair for dream interpretation.
It was great to get someone else's take on it, like I said, I don't think we can interpret our own dreams.
However you have to keep in mind that we play all the characters in our dreams.
The people I am with are me, maybe they are all different aspects of my personality.
Even the truck driver is me.
Keep that in mind when you are interpreting dreams and you will see them from a completely different angle.
Sure if you knew the person in your dream you would script them the same way you see them, or possibly the way you wish they were. 
Maybe if you look at it that way you could have another go at it, I would be really interested to see what you come up with.
Saying that, I am sure you have far more interesting things to think about.

Crystal xxx

Hope you had a good new years


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I just lost my second interpretation. Third time lucky...

You are standing at the side of the road because you are like a bystander to your own physical life. The other people there are aspects of your psyche that you wish to get to know better, higher gifts. Perhaps you recognise 8 or 9 of those ie telepathy, clairvoyance, clairsentience etc. that you wish to develop.

The truck represents you physical nature and you regard it as a useful vehicle but ultimately clumsy and simple.

You have had an unexpected physical barrier in your life, which you tried first to get over by physical means, but then attempted to get over it by spiritual means. Leaving the ground ie dissociating resulted in a big crash which threatened to destroy all parts of you. But you were able to protect parts of yourself by running from the scene.

The tree is a great symbol of life. I don't know what the net is meant to be in this. It could be dissociation because of way it changes your vision.

You were very quick to try and and deal with the fall out from the crash. The driver is your mind. You believe you lost some of your mental abilities in the crash ie the driver's arm, but you can accept this.

You have a kind relationship with yourself over this episode - you don't ridicule the driver. But you do feel you were not in control of the actions of the driver.

The people in the back of the truck must have been the dependent parts of yourself. You think that you wouldn't have had this crash had those parts of you been taken care of. You believe you crashed because you had to take responsibility for everything yourself, and that weighed you down.

How's that?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

And don't worry about me wasting my time. I'm chilling out at my mum's at the mo, doing little else than read, write, listen to music, do the occasional thing outside of the house, and eat.

That might explain why I have been spending so much time on this site, and why I have written down my dreams for the last three days!

I don't mind posting some of them, but my sister is nagging me for the computer as she's writing an essay so it will have to be later.

Sincerely all the best
R


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Dear Miss_Starling,

That my dear friend was a perfect interpretation, that is exactly what the dream means. I'm so excited
I see friends of mine trying to interpret their dreams by looking through dream dictionaries, those books are useless, you might dream of a dog for example, to me it might mean fun and play, but to someone else it may mean terror and fear.
It depends on your association.
I have told them the same things I told you, but they still reach for the books.
Sometimes you will have to surmise what a particular object or animal meant to that person, simply by the way they have scripted it in to there dream. Like you did with the net, it was all the other aspects of the dream that told you what the net represented.
Well done. 

Crystal xxx

PS: Have you ever had a lucid dream?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I actually feel less aware of my dreaming now than I did. I used to be able to maintain internal dialogue during sleep, but that eludes me now. It is as though I sleep more deeply and less aware of my monitoring thoughts.

I would like to be able to control what I dreamed about. If I could it would be completely different to the usual stuff I dream about. I tend to feel in danger I think, like I don't know where I am and there is no one there to help me. The dream worlds are a scary place for me because I feel anything could happen. I have had some unpleasant dreams in my time. When i was a kid i suffered from nightmares. It was only about a couple of years ago that I started consistently dreaming in colour. Before that my dreams were always dark.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2007)

//////


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2007)

Im still the same person said:


> Lucid dreaming


Yeah I love it when I click on I?m dreaming so I try to fly with the wings I made, (nice bright white ones, very suitable =) ) only to find out I have a damn weight on my ass =*( ? how do I remove the weight? I got places to go, people to see ect.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello everyone,

I know I said I was moving on, but I miss you guys.
I feel like I really got to know some of you.
I'm clad to be back 

Crystal xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2007)

Welcome back Crystal, many people return... so you're not that first one... It's quite normal.


----------



## Crystal (Dec 13, 2006)

Thank you Darren.

Crystal xx


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2007)

........


----------

